# Winter storage



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi! Great forum. I'am going to purchase a DGT 6000 garden tractor and I need some information on winter storage. I have a small shed to store it in but no place to run it to break it in until spring. My question is can I store it just the way I receive at the Sears store when I pick it up or are there some things I can do to prevent any problems in the spring. I live in town and have no yard to mow or a place to run the tractor for the break in period.I know my warranty will run out until spring but the reason I'am buying it now is the price with the 10% discount. I will be using it to mow about 3 acres. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

THANK YOU EVERYONE


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Keweenaw covered it pretty well...I think I'd drain the fuel, start the engine and run it out of fuel...then pull the plugs and squirt some oil down the cylinders and turn it over a few times.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *When it comes to full tank vs. drained, I've heard more arguments suggesting filling with stabilized fuel is the best way to go. Would a drained system be open to some corrosion or condensation? I know I've been through this with everything from boats to snowmobiles to small engines. Ended up going the fill route (not 1/2 full, completely full).
> I've done the oil in cylinders with a few crank overs also. Fogging oil does essentially that only puts a coating on everything from intake to cylinders.
> Have you heard any suggestions one way or another when it comes to fogging vs. oil in cylinders vs. just not worrying about it? *


Good argument Keweenaw...that makes a lot of sense...now that I think about it, I've seen tools (wrenches) rust just sitting in the toolbox drawer in an unheated space all winter. Fogging seems more thorough also...

Maybe all the practices we do is sometimes overkill


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you everyone for all your help. I ordered the tractor this morning. Can't wait till I can pick it up. I wish spring was here so I could use it. I must be crazy. Thanks again. I'am going to fill it up with gas and put fogging oil in the cylinders. Great forum and great bunch of guys.
THANKS AGAIN


----------

